# KUALA LUMPUR | IBN Bukit Bintang | 330m | 1083ft | 68 fl | U/C



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Great update! You can use old piles along with new. This should hopefully rise quickly!


----------



## ssoott (Feb 4, 2018)

A lot of progress happening... in three days before lockdown. I don't know whether they will proceed with the concrete pouring in these two upcoming weeks.


----------



## ssoott (Feb 4, 2018)

A bit lower. Forgot to mention, these two pics were taken yesterday.


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

KL is under lockdown again?!?


----------



## ssoott (Feb 4, 2018)

Munwon said:


> KL is under lockdown again?!?


Yes. Technically, a partial lockdown. Groceries, pharmacies, drive-thru/take-away restaurants, and essential services are still allowed to open while everything else need to close for 2 weeks (or more).


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*IBN Corp Malaysia Wins Two Awards at iDEA 2021*


> “iProperty, being the Malaysia’s No.1 Property Site, has many ready buyers. We are honored that IBN Bukit Bintang has won the Best Luxury High-Rise Development. And special thanks to the judges for recognizing us. IBN Bukit Bintang is located in the prime location of Bukit Bintang Kuala Lumpur. To build this landmark building, from the design of the apartment to the quality construction, from the selection of materials and brands to the craftsmanship, we pursued perfection in every stage. We create and build the development as a piece of art, and create products from our heart. ”








IBN Corp - Malaysia News Updates







ibn168.com


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

@Zhong's Travel








@Zhong's Travel


----------



## ssoott (Feb 4, 2018)

The concrete raft (and presumably the pilings) have been completed. I saw it. Now they are prepping for the core. Will share some pics later.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## ssoott (Feb 4, 2018)

Now that I think about it, I'm not sure whether that is a concrete 'raft' or not. But definitely a base for its core.


----------



## ssoott (Feb 4, 2018)

Today is concrete pouring day. Dunno lah. The foundation shape is weird to me. Never saw a foundation like this. Doesn't look like a concrete raft or shaft at all.


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Its a footing foundation, not a mat foundation. A lot of buildings in NYC are built like this.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

October


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

345m

Source:



Redirect Notice


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

Targeted completion : Q2 2024









IBN Corp is expanding its operations in Malaysia with new property launches | New Straits Times


IBN Corp Ltd, a high-end property developer, has several projects in the works for this year, including a 40-acre recreational park near its flagship development, IBN Highlands City, in Genting Highlands Pahang.




www.nst.com.my


----------



## ssoott (Feb 4, 2018)

Damn forgot to take a final picture of the site on the last day of work.... So here's the latest updates on the site.
1. Foundation already completed.
2. Concrete core/elevator shaft has started rising.
3. Several large concrete pillars with steel core are also rising.
4. They have installed 2 cranes. 

You can even see most of these from outside the fence. I hope someone with a drone can continue the observation in my stead.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Can see the site from the latest pic


----------

